# Root to recovery



## hewy (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello!
I have an LG G4. I deleted photos and videos a few months ago and I'd like to recover them. They are important so I'm willing to do some work on this. I've tried recovery programs and apps, got the best result from disk digger, but I need more than what I recovered. 

Is it worth it to root a phone just for recovery? I don't want to do anything else after rooting, in fact I'll probably try unrooting after. 

Warranty doesn't matter, and I'm alright at basic tech stuff. I've read that LG is tough to root though.

Any advice? I would root if it were safe, easy, and essentially reversible  

Extra info: these are baby photos that I transfered to an SD card, then deleted from my phone, then lost the SD card...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you've run recovery programs and they didn't find it, chances are very high that that data is gone. You could try to take it to a forensic data recovery shop, but those places are NOT cheap.


----------



## gabelisa247 (Sep 3, 2016)

I have Kyocera wave is there any purpose to root this phone??

Sent from my C6740N using Tapatalk


----------



## hewy (Sep 29, 2006)

valis said:


> If you've run recovery programs and they didn't find it, chances are very high that that data is gone. You could try to take it to a forensic data recovery shop, but those places are NOT cheap.


Thank you ☺


----------



## sorabhsolanki (Jul 31, 2016)

try this app-
https://www.apk4fun.com/apk/1661/
it requires root and also premium version purchase to recover files..
it works good for me..try a deep scan of ur sd card..


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

try to use some recovery programs to recover your SD card . you can try several soft first ,such as mobisaver or wandershare . if you can , just go to shop to restore. if can not . that is so bad .


----------

